

Ask HN: MV* js framework for mobile web? - tmaly

can anyone suggest a good MV* framework they have used that has a small size and performs well on mobile browsers?  Ideally it would also work well with bootstrap or foundation 5 css.  I was looking at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;todomvc.com&#x2F; but there are just so many options.
======
mc_hammer
i like espresso.js, backbone is good also, mithril also looks good, as does
flux/react apart from being a little confusing to beginners.

